# Supersoil



## bwood1979 (Apr 27, 2004)

I have been trying to locate Supersoil brand potting soil here in New York but can't find it anywhere. Apparently they only sell it out west. I am looking for someone on the west coast that might be willing to ship me a few bags. PM me and we can work out the pricing.

Best Regards
-Blake


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2004)

Hello Blake. I live in Seattle and can get Supersoil. But the bags are pretty heavy. I get them at Home Depot for around $6. I'll have to weigh and measure one to see what shipping would cost. Send me your address, so I can get you a price.


----------



## Cindy Dicken (Feb 29, 2004)

Blake,
have you asked Home Depot to special order that product for you?
If you can get the UPC and take that to their Special Order desk and let them try to order it for you. Even though they don't carry it in your part of the country, they should still be able to get it for you. You will need to order more than a couple of bags, though.

Cindy Dicken
Vivarium Concepts
http://www.vivariumconcepts.com


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Blake - special order and if you have to get "more than a few" (and don't want that many), I'd be happy to split an order with you.

Assuming you could wait till IAD for me to pick them up (unless you're coming to NWFG on November 14th (doubtful, I know)).

King of the paranthesis,

s


Cindy Dicken said:


> ... Even though they don't carry it in your part of the country, they should still be able to get it for you. You will need to order more than a couple of bags, though.


----------



## bwood1979 (Apr 27, 2004)

Home Depot here in New York is not like Home Depot in the rest of the country. Lets just say that they haven't quite mastered the art of customer service. 

Lowes is a little bit better to deal with but they are far away from me and there is no train service to get there. 

The NY MTA is a great resource to get to work and such but not so great for hauling bags of soil. In times like these I really regret getting rid of my car.

Maybe someone with a wholesale license should look into selling supersoil here in the northeast. It seems like there is a good market for it up here.

Thanks for the info. I think that Ken is going to be able to help me out.


-Blake


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I've heard good things about Supersoil - but nothing too specific.

Can anyone share what it is (and how they use the stuff) that makes it a good product to use?

s


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

scott beat me to the question about it. what makes it so super.
along theses lines has any one heard of "jungle mix" made by the same people who make lizard litter.
it looks pretty good for substrate. i will get a bag some day soon. just wondering if anyone has heard of it.
walt


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Can anyone post the UPC?


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2004)

Supersoil is just a type of potting soil. You can get some types of topsoil/potting soil that is similar.
j


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

There is nothing in the soil that can make the frogs sick (i.e., chemicals)? What would be a similar subistiture for supersoil for east coasters?

Thanks,


----------



## Bry (Feb 18, 2004)

I don't know if Supersoil can be used as a substrate, but if others swear by it, then I suppose it can be used for that purpose. The method I heard was to rub Supersoil into tree fern, and apparently, that brings out a lot of moss and fern to create a nice green background. Sounds like an interesting idea to me.

Bry


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Erin from ED's Fly Meat Inc. swears by this stuff! Oh by the way, she is so nice and patient. I recommend doing business with her company.


----------



## bwood1979 (Apr 27, 2004)

I am going to use it for springtail cultures. I was told by Derek from Flyculture.com that he gets the best yield from it. Also, I am going to try to use it with my background to get the moss and ferns going strong. It seems to really be a Super Soil.

-Blake


----------



## Bry (Feb 18, 2004)

It seems like people tend to use this with tree fern. Has anyone tried using this with cocos panels, cork, or great stuff covered with Eco Earth, or other background methods? If anything, what were the results like?

Bry


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

The F or G train Smith and 9th Street stop is about 2 blocks from Lowes. Luckily I am within walking distance of the Lowes, although going to the home depot on Hamilton Ave. is a bit sketchy.

rob


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

So Derek is in Florida - where'd he get it?!?

I'm willing to try anything to get more production from my springtails.

s


bwood1979 said:


> I am going to use it for springtail cultures. I was told by Derek from Flyculture.com that he gets the best yield from it. Also, I am going to try to use it with my background to get the moss and ferns going strong. It seems to really be a Super Soil.
> 
> -Blake


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Maybee ask Derek to send you some?


----------



## bwood1979 (Apr 27, 2004)

Derek couldn't find the name of the place where he got it and I think that he is now in Germany. I would really like to get some cultures setup ASAP. I could wait until he returns but I'm not a very patient person. I think that he orders in bulk but he doesn’t sell it. Not sure what the story is but hopefully he will carry it soon. I have called at least 20 places on the west coast but no one will ship. It is so frustrating.

Thanks for the info on the trains. I just have no idea how heavy they are and how I'm going to be able to carry them home. My apartment is about a 15 min walk from the Q or B trains. You know how it is when you have to transfer and deal with all the people then walk home lugging that stuff.

-Blake


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

Yeah derek left for germany yesterday, the show is over on the 7th so I think he will be back by the tenth.


----------



## FCA (Oct 7, 2004)

If you look at the MSDS for this stuff it isn't too complicated and you should be able to mix it yourself.

Bark fines - 60-70%
Peat Moss - 20-30%
Composted animal manure - <10%
Sand - <10%

That is the majority of what is in it, the rest are all labeled as 'variable'. Everything else is minerals that would be found in any high quality topsoil.

Paul


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I have a culture from him and it is on soil, probably supersoil, and it does great, even better than my charcoal ones.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I haven't tried raising springtails on soil yet.
Have those of you that seek supersoil for the springtails tried other "soil" mixes? I was thinking that if springtails do great on supersoil, and only so-so on you're regular terrarium blend, it may be the manure that gives supersoil the edge. 
In a compost heap, if you get the nitrogen(manure)to carbon ratio correct, the heap will rot so fast it will heat up from the micro-biological activity. Since springtails feed on fungus, yeast, and decaying vegetation, maybee the little bit of manure makes the bark fines, and other high carbon ingredients break down better, and make a more suitable food, or place to live. Maybee there is another organism in there that has a sybiotic relationship to the springtails.
Maybee as an experiment, try one culture with (for instance) straight ABG mix, which contains no fertilizer, and thus probably has a low nitrogen to carbon ratio. And for comparison use the same mix, but amend it with some type of organic fertilzer, perhaps earthworm castings, fish emulsion, or some type of composted animal manure.
Just to be safe (for the frogs) I'd probably start out running the fertilizer in the mix quite a bit leaner than the supersoil's 10%, or perhaps mix up some fish emulsion at a quarter strength or so, and saturate the mix, and let it sit for a couple of days before innoculating with springtails.
Just a couple ideas,


----------



## bwood1979 (Apr 27, 2004)

Correction, I just spoke with Derek and he told me the mixture that he uses, to culture springtails, is actually not Supersoil. He uses Light Warrior from Planet Natural. It is pretty expensive (17.95per 17lb bag + 14.07 shipping to New York). At least they deliver. 

I am going to order Light Warrior and hopefully get some Supersoil as well. I like the idea of speeding up moss and fern growth in my tank and it seem like Supersoil will be perfect for this.

-Blake


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

If it turns out to be worth it, make sure and let us know!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Finally we have the real reason BBrock moved to Montana:

Planet Natural
1612 Gold Ave.
Bozeman, MT 59715

s


----------

